# Following up on BP



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What cell carrier do you use.

I have Verizon and Nextel use the Nextel for direct connect to employees and for email. For phone calls I use Verizon.

With Nextel I dropped 4-5 cars a day Verizon 4-5 a year, plus I have coverage at my house.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Alltel here. Works great for me.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm on the Verizon network here. Which mainly it's only Verizon and AT&T(Cingular) that work good here. Sprint and Alltel have stores where you can get them in the area except with experience they only work if you're on the interstate.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Nextel. _Very few_ dropped calls.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

We switched over to verizon last week, they work much better.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

T-mobile here and great for me. Drop a call or two a month but I honestly think its the other people I am talking to and not me. Heard great things about verizon.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Verizon for personal use and Sprint on the job. I drop calls all day and have dead areas with the work phone, I usually get frustrated and call from my own phone when it's important.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

My personal cell is Verizon. I have had very good luck with their service. I have been with them for years and have dropped only a handful of calls. Usually I was somewhere that I didn't figure I would be able to make a call at all though.

My work cell is a Nextel. We have the walkee talkee type and I am not a big fan of them. They don't get that great of service and I don't think that the walkee talkee feature is a time saver at all. With all of the wasted time in between talking and waiting for the other person to stop talking, I would much rather people just call me on the stupid thing so we can get the conversation over with!!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I use Verizon. And here, in western NY, I have had very few dropped calls. 
Relatively speaking, I use my phone sparingly. It can be very 'hilly' here, so reception can be from great to poor, depending on location.


----------

